# carpet



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi 
i got a nice ofcut of carpet yesterday as i had deciced to protect the original that was fitted with studs

used the originals as a template and also cut some extras for the door mat etc 

took them to be bound as the edges were fraying after i cut them

carpet cost £12

binding £60

so a cheap project got expensive but i think it is money well spent
as the wife does not like the idea of lino on the floor and prefers carpet

and she is a good girl so no expense spared on her

barry


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

We have a bitch from hell so its lino for us 

We use a couple of those absorbing mats at the entrance to the hab door 

Cleaning is so much easier when we get back home ,a quick steam clean with the vax and jobs done :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi daff

no carpets may happen later

the m/home is the wifes new pride and joy so wants it to look perfect
for a while any way


barry


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Made new carpets for ours out of foam backed loop pile and then got the edges bound to finish them off nice, total transformation.

We dont like bare floors, but always take outside shoes off at the step.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

VanFlair said:


> Made new carpets for ours out of foam backed loop pile and then got the edges bound to finish them off nice, total transformation.
> 
> We dont like bare floors, but always take outside shoes off at the step.


Got to admit that is pointless for us

as I have failed to get the dog to wipe her feet before getting into the van  :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

One of the first things we do when getting a new van is to strip out any carpet and put scatter mats, dead easy to clean the van, no hoover needs to be carried. Second thing is to remove any fixed table, gives so much extra room

tony


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We did the same re carpets. Cost us about £60 after Swift had quoted £350!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Same here, had loads of carpet left over from fitting out our house. Local guy bound the edges for £40. However we only carpeted the seating area and left the wood effect floor by the kitchen. 

Looks great Wobby


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

An easy way to stop carpet edges fraying if you don't want to pay for binding is to smear all around the cut edges with clear silicon. It works and means you can renew the carpet every season as offcuts big enough to do a M/H cost peanuts. :idea:


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Anybody used 50cm x 50cm rubber backed carpet tiles?

We have 5 trap doors in the double floor which are difficult to access if covered with carpet. 

So thought of cutting the tiles to the size of the trap doors and fixing the carpet to them with double sided sticky tape. Then filling the remaining area with the rest of the tiles. 

Perceived advantage - if carpet gets marked, especially around the kitchen area, the tiles can be easily replaced. Wife is a very messy cook. That's why we have a lino type floor covering in the kitchen at home !!!!!!!

I know we could leave the kitchen area un-carpeted but wife likes the idea of having the whole van carpeted. 

PS. Also means you can cut the tiles without having to bind the edges of the carpet (unless you use the silicone method mentioned by Gaspode).


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

gaspode said:


> An easy way to stop carpet edges fraying if you don't want to pay for binding is to smear all around the cut edges with clear silicon. It works and means you can renew the carpet every season as offcuts big enough to do a M/H cost peanuts. :idea:


Goodness what on earth does that look like, sounds awful messy.

Wobby.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

i 

just made a couple more mats for the glove box and little trays

i just coated the edge and back with unibond dries clear ans sticks all the edge together

did this this morning on a off cut and it dried good

wife wanted the mats bound so i obay'd with her wish
but i have sinse coated the back with unibond 
as i think it will hold the pile together 

barry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Goodness what on earth does that look like, sounds awful messy.


Quite simple - it doesn't look like anything - you can't see it if you do it carefully. :roll:



> i just coated the edge and back with unibond dries clear ans sticks all the edge together


Same principle and would work equally well. If you want to be pedantic, the stuff the carpet professionals use is Copydex which is just liquid latex. It was just that I had a tube of clear silicon to hand at the time and it worked just as well.


----------

